# Dewalt homerun



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good review. I have the same model, and really like it. Tis a handy-dandy, and so far so good also for me.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Totally agree with the review!

I have one, too… It has quickly become my favorite hand-held router, of the 11 I own.

The DW611 GREAT feel. Mine never sees a case, living in a drawer.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Another total agreement with this review. In fact I like it better than the Festool trim router despite the fact that the Festool does do a slightly better job of dust collection. This little router is quickly becoming my favorite of the ten routers I own.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought just the router at a sale at Lowes. Didn't buy the plunge. I also like the light weight, soft start, and the LED light is nice. Just did a binding job on a guitar, and it handled well as I routed out the very thin groove around the perimeter of the guitar. Will use it for a lot of small jobs like this.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Got this router combo myself two weeks ago. I already used it to make a plaque for my son using pattern letters. Loved it for every reason you said, especially the ergonomics while using the plunge base. I bought mine because I want to build guitars. However, I like the soft cases…hard cases always seem difficult to shove the tool back in.

Nice review!


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Add another happy owner. My big DeWalt plunge went into the router table. The DeWalt Compact is sharing duty with my 40 year old Craftsman. The compact has become my go-to router. It handles beautifully and easy to set up. I would use "Old Timer" more if I can every get the last bit out. Please pass the space balls.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review; I'll take a look.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JKN (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought one about a month ago. Runs great and very easy to handle


----------



## Giturdone (Dec 6, 2017)

Glad to find this review. I have been looking at this router on the Christmas sale ads and am very tempted to pick one-have been wanting a small router for less heavy work. Great review-thanks


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Love my Dewalt compact Router. Great review. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------

